# Two eight points



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Where I work we have a fence that goes around our property, every night like clock work at 8pm these two bucks come out and graze, tonight I was able to get very close to them 15 yards at one time that was the shots at the gates. I don't hunt deer except with a camera so these were CPR'ed




























Couple of years ago we had a 14 pointer but we haven't seen him at all, it will be interesting what these two guys look like in a few months, plenty of does in this area, all residential behind us too...............Doc


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice pics. Must be use to seeing you as they did not seem too alarmed.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Doc instead of working on being a deer whisper, maybe work on the catfish whispering! If you can walk up on 2 bucks at 15 yards, you outta be able to get the fish to come close enough to net!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool pics thanks for posting!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Good thing you are posting pics of young bucks and not that 14 pointer...some of us know where you work!!!

Thanks for sharing!

Tim - you know where I live up on shrine...I've been watching a batchelor group of 3 bucks from my house the later half of summer. Two of them looks like these guys brother...the other is a no doubt bullwinkle. It is neat to watch them as they pop out of the corn 150 yards form my living room 4-5 times a week. No hunting there of course:S


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

That is pretty neat. I wish I had a view like that.


----------

